

Office. Office never changes - mmozuras
http://codingfearlessly.com/2014/01/19/office-office-never-changes/

======
chucknelson
Not sure how this made the front page of HN. Maybe someone can explain to me
how this is important/impactful/insightful?

~~~
mmozuras
I can't know why people chose to upvote it, but I can say that reading this
comment hurt just a little.

Also: it violates HN Guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

